# the difference between introverts who are shy or schizoid or both or none



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have read some stuff that seems to think these qualities seem to come hand in hand with each other, More being an NT leads to increased chance of certain problems, here is what i think is the best explaination i have found reguarding the definitions of introverts, shyness and schizoid 


To further delineate the temperament type and clear up misconceptions about it, Laney discusses the difference between introversion, shyness, schizoid disorder, and highly sensitive temperaments: 

*Introversion*, according to Laney, is a healthy capacity to tune into one’s inner world. Introverts have social skills, they like people, and they enjoy some types of socializing—usually one-on-one.

*Shyness*, on the other hand, is an extreme self-consciousness experienced around other people. It may have some genetic roots (in the form of a highly reactive fear center), but generally, it’s learned behavior, from experiences at school and with friends and families. It’s not an issue of energy; it’s a lack of confidence in social situations.

The personality disorder known as “*schizoid*” describes people who need relationships, yet fear close involvement with other people. In most cases, these individuals have grown up in traumatizing or neglectful home environments and have withdrawn or detached to avoid any more pain from human contact.

The *highly sensitive temperament*, which I discussed in an earlier post (“Are You or a Loved One Highly Sensitive?”), refers to individuals born with a certain cluster of traits that heighten their senses, perceptiveness, and intuition. They may stay away from social engagements because they can’t handle the agonizing flooding of their hyper-developed senses. There can be overlap between the highly sensitive and the introverted temperament, although you can be extroverted and highly sensitive, and introverted and not highly sensitive. What introversion and the highly sensitive temperament have most in common is that they can both become easily over-stimulated. You can imagine what a highly sensitive introvert might be dealing with in terms of overload in our highly stimulating contemporary environment


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

This is something that sometimes bothers me in some of the Enneagram assumptions. Withdrawn type doesn't necessarily mean poor social skills or social anxiety.

I'm a 5, so I am introverted and I have always been introverted.
When I was a kid, I was shy.
I do identify as being HST but it's something I feel like I have more awareness and power over now.
And while I've had intimacy issues, I don't think I've ever identified as schizoid.

But currently, I'm just introverted. I'm friendly, I like going out in public places, I can easily strike up conversations with many different types of people and strangers, and while I don't make new friends in the long term, it's easy for me to chat with random folks, and my GAD no longer interferes in my life socially (or really at all, actually).

It's just that 9/10 times I prefer to stay home, rather than venture out with other people. Or just have my 4 very close friends over, in the one-on-one variety.


----------



## DeepBreakfast (Apr 13, 2012)

While introverts may prefer one-on-one companionship, or perhaps interacting in a smaller group such as three, it sounds like schizoids cannot relate to people* at all* in a healthy manner. Although - I wonder if introverts are more prone to becoming schizoid, just like certain personality types may be more likely to be narcissists.


----------

